# اسباب زيادة استهلاك الوقود



## المرابع (9 سبتمبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

احب ان اطرح موضوع ( الاستهلاك الزائد للوقود)

حقيقة: متوسط استهلاك الوقود للسيارات الصغيرة حوالي 250 كم/صفيحة
حقيقة: متوسط استهلاك الوقود للسيارات الكبيرة حوالي 160 كم/صفيحة
حقيقة: تمثل سرعة 100:90 كيلومتر/ساعة . السرعة الاقتصادية 
*هناك عيوب تؤدي الي زيادة الأستهلاك في الوقود ومنها الاتي:-


صعوبة بدء الحركة للمحرك.
اهتزاز المحرك في السرعات البطيئة.
وجود دخان اسود مع العادم.
وجود صوت طرق ( تصفيق) بالمحرك.
وجود تاّكل شديد بالاطارات.

العيوب السابقة تمثل عيوب كبيرة لا يستهان بها

ونستكمل باقي العيوب وهو ما يمثل عيوب اقل خطورة
*· **زياده او تقليل خلوص شمعات الاحتراق بمقدار 0.5 مم عن الخلوص السليم*
*· **زيادة عدد لفات المحرك في سرعة اللاحمل 50 لفة/دقيقة عن السرعة السليمة*
*· **انقاص ضغط الكاوتش عن الضغط المطلوب*
*· **انسداد جزئي لفلتر الهواء*
*· **فصل احد خراطيم الخلخلة*
*من الحياة العملية:-*
*اشتكي احد الزبائن من زياده استهلاك الوقود في سياراتة - وبعد الفحص الدقيق تبين ان هناك ثقب في ماسورة الشكمان (ماسورة العادم) وبالتالي فانة يدخل هواء من ذلك الثقب! , وللعلم يوجد في هذة المنطقة حساس الاوكسجين – وهذا الحساس يري ان كمية الاوكسجين كبيرة مقارنة بالوقود ( وذلك بسبب وجود الثقب) , اي ان الخليط فقير- وبالتالي يطلب زيادة الوقود من وحدة التحكم , ومن هنا ترسل وحدة التحكم اشارة للرشاشات بزيادة زمن الحقن لكي تتناسب مع كمية الهواء. *
*وبالتالي وجود ثقب في ماسورة الشكمان قبل موضع حساس الاوكسجين يسبب زيادة في استهلاك الوقود.*

*من الجدير بالذكر ايضا: ان اسلوب القيادة يؤثر علي استهلاك الوقود-فمثلا:-:1: *
*· **الانطلاق المفاجيء من السكون.*
*· **الوقوف المفاجيء عند اشارات المرور بدلا من ترك السيارة تنطلق ذاتيا بقوة الدفع الذاتي-مادامت ظروف الطريق تسمح بذلك .*

*وبذلك اكون قد وضحت بعض اسباب زيادة استهلاك الوقود. وارجو من كل مهندس ان يقرأ هذا الموضوع ويحاول ان يصحح اي معلومة خطأ او يحاول ان يضيف اسباب اخري لزيادة استهلاك الوقود- حتي يكتمل الموضوع وتعم الفائدة.*

*وقريبا ان شاء الله سوف اقوم بتوضيح العيوب من 1 : 5 مع التشخيص وطريقة الاصلاح*

*والله ولي التوفيق*
*أخوكم المهندس /أحمد مجدي محمد*
*جمهرية مصر العربية*


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (10 سبتمبر 2007)

الأخ المرابع .

تحية طيبة .

بداية موفقة وموضوع رائع تسلم لنا .

استمر والله الموفق وجزاك الله خيرا .

البغدادي .


----------



## المرابع (10 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا يا بشمهندس شكري
وجزاء الله خيرا
احمد المرابع


----------



## غسان التكريتي (10 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا يا اخي مهندس احمد من مصر الموضوع جميل


----------



## المرابع (11 سبتمبر 2007)

اشكرك يا بشمهندس غسان


----------



## المهندس هاني السميري (12 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## hamadawa (12 سبتمبر 2007)

مكور علي هذا الموضوع الرائع وننتظر المزيد


----------



## سعد 2007 (12 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك 
معلومات جيده


----------



## acutors (15 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا لك على هذه المشاركة :20:


----------



## acutors (15 سبتمبر 2007)

*المهندس /أحمد مجدي محمد , برجاء مراسلتي في اقرب وقت .. لموضوع هام acutors1***********
*


----------



## ليث الصحراء (16 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا اخي 
موضوع ممتاز ومفيد جدا
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## المرابع (17 سبتمبر 2007)

كل عام وانتم بخير - ورمضان كريم
احب ان اشكر كلا من المهندسين /هاني, حمادة,سعد ,acutors, وليث
وبخصوص الاخ acutors- لو في اي استفسار فتفضل وسوف ان شاء الله اجيب
ولكم مني جزيل الشكر
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
اخوكم المهندس أحمد مجدي محمد
جمهرية مصر العربية


----------



## على حسن على اببا (30 أغسطس 2009)

جززاك الله خيرازارجو اسال المزيد عن السيارات


----------



## على حسن على اببا (30 أغسطس 2009)

سوال اريد الحصول على اجهزة فحص السيارات كيف احصل عليها وهل هناك حهازواحدلعددمن السيارات


----------



## نور الزمان1 (2 أكتوبر 2009)

شرح جميل وموفق اخي العزيز


----------



## asms19 (7 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلاً 
مشكلة استهلاك البنزين هى مشكلتى الرئيسية حيث تستهلك السيارة 20 لتر كل 125 كيلو متر
رجاء الافادة عن اسباب اخرى لهذة المشكله


----------



## سمير شربك (8 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور على هذا الموضوع القيم طبعا إن لفلتر الهواء وشمعات الأحتراق وعمر المحرك وعمر الأطارات والأشكمان أهمية كبيرة في تحديد صرف الوقود


----------



## hakim1971 (24 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك 
موضوع هام


----------



## احمد عراقي (12 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ...احب ان اضيف على ما قاله الاخ المرابع ان هناك بعض الاسباب الثانوية التي تؤثر على استهلاك الوقود منها انخفاض ضغط الاطار وزيادة الحمولة وعدم اجراء صيانة للمحرك


----------



## م.احمد التعلب (13 سبتمبر 2010)

موضوع جميل اووي ومفيد
بارك الله فيك


----------



## قطر الحبيب (14 سبتمبر 2010)

معلومات لاتقدر بثمن لك جزيل الشكررررررررررا


----------



## black88star (15 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور يديكالف عافية 
عوافي


----------



## ehab elsae (12 أبريل 2011)

شكرا يا اخي المهندس لكن بعد ازنك ممكن سوأل بالنسبة لل بك الموجود فى الكاربيرتير لة علاقة بسحب البنزين الزائد ارجو الرد وشكرا وتقدير على المجهود


----------



## قيس مصطفى (16 أبريل 2011)

تسلم..
سلمت يداك......


----------

